

Future SearchEngine that will topple Goolgle?  - mark12

Maybe this guy is going in the direction of Ads&#x2F;searchengine<p><pre><code>     http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fast-basin-9051.herokuapp.com</code></pre>
======
27182818284
You gotta provide more context. This looks shady enough that I don't even want
to click it in case it is bait for some 0-day attack I'm not aware of.

~~~
minimaxir
It's just self-promotion disguised as a testimonial. See his previous
submission.

